# Armed and Dangerous



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Wife and I stopped at FTU and left with the Flexcoat kit and the goods to build our first rod. Fellas at FTU are great people.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

*1st Build Progress*

Butt-cap, Grip, Reel Seat, and Foregrip installed and on cure.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

You are well on your way....of catching a beating if that is the dining room table hahahahaha. Looking good.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

LOL....you noticed that! So did the wife. Next series of pics will have a new setting, maybe.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Yessiree! I'm building in the "Formal Rod Building Room" too Just blame it on the kids and you're good to go.....

Nice work and what blank did you pick out?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Since it's my first build, I chose a $10 overstock from FTU.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Looking good! Watch out, it is extremely addicting.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*go man*



Phantom said:


> Since it's my first build, I chose a $10 overstock from FTU.


nothing wrong with that, i have built some fine rod off of ftu overrun. thats where u can make a little money. u are on your way man lots of luck and if need any help feel free to send mesage.....bennie


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks all for the offering for help. I wrapped two guides last night and had some issues and hopefully, it will get easier with practice. Plan to wrap a few more tonight and maybe apply some finish.

Im pumped! Definetly rewarding and addicting.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

*Guide Wrap*

Plan to add a little silver trim to the ends of the wrap. Not perfect spacing nor even. Perfection will get better with practice.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

I started in the same place! I just use a corner of the spare room where my kids have their play station and stuff now. I can stop and play a game with them and they will sit at the bench and help me. I know people do trim bands different ways, but the easiest way when I first started was running under my main wrap. They always came loose with less the 5 turns when I tried to do them separately. Just a tip that worked for me.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

*Trim bands are a pain for sure*

We will see if they stay in place when I apply finish tomorrow.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Good job! That reminds me I need to continue working on mine.


----------



## Boonebros (Jul 2, 2012)

I would like to get started and build my first rod....Any tips?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

My tip is tojust get started with a kit like the Flexcoat. See Terry at FTU or Shawn at Shoalpatrol for some advice on what you would like to build. I used a $10 blank, alconite guides, fuji through handle seat, and a flexcoat beginner kit. Thread was size A and since it was black i chose not to use color preserve.

Also, read as much as you can and watch the lesson videos on youtube and mudhole.

My next rod will be a spinning pink rod for my daughters and wife.


----------



## Jcorky13 (Jul 30, 2012)

Lookin good, I remember when I first started building rods it was quite hard to make the wraps even. I learned that if u take a small strip of masking tape and marked off the ends of the wraps so they come out evenly and when u coat them your finish comes out in a straight line. Goodluck to you


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Coming along nicely. Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

*1st Build Done*

Not perfect. Nothing fancy, trying to learn the basics.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

*Suggestions?*

Cant wait to fish it.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Phantom,

What did you think of your first build experience? About how much time did it take you?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

I think it was awesome. I worked on it about 3 days in the afternoons for about 1-2 hours each. Most time was wrapping the guides and waiting on cures. But, overall....Im addicted and my wife and daughter have request for "bling" rods...lol.

Overall, I would say it took 6 hours of labor and the rest was waiting time. This was due to rewrapping and reworking things.


----------

